# Any medicines that really help diarrhea?



## I can't stop pooping (Jun 13, 2015)

I have very bad ibs-d, i feel really bad a lot, i have constant gas, and even more constant anxiety from the fear of the next attack, and basically whenever the imodium or lomotil wears off i get another attack. So it's really hard to control and i feel like it ruins my life a lot of the times, I've tried align, dicetel, probiotics, creon, and i also tried this one thing, i forget what it's called, but it was like a green powder that i put in a smoothie, and it kinda tasted like grass. The creon works a bit, the dicetel gave me terrible gas for hours and then diarrhea for 2 days, the green powder didn't do anything, the align didn't do anything, probiotics never do anything, and my doctor says there's not much else to do for me. So i was wondering if anyone knew of any medicine, something i could take like everyday, i mean imodium and lomotil work.. but i can only take them after I've had an attack, i want something to stop the attacks from happening. So any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,

Well, if you really, really want to fix this, to make it go away, whatever it takes. There is a way to get rid of it. I got rid of mine, and you can get rid of your IBS. But, you have to really want to get rid of it.

I explain more about what I did to fix my IBS here : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/#entry1101145

Both Dr. Barody, and Dr. Griglione have been doing these for a number of years and have yet to have anyone come back with any problems, and they work, and even save lives.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Why do you only take Imodium or Lomotil after you've had an attack? I take Lomotil to prevent an attack. I wish there was a cure and I didn't need it. The lomotil doesn't always work right away, but if I'm going to be someplace that bathrooms might be hard to find, I always take a couple as a preventative .


----------



## delicate_petal (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, I know exactly how you feel. In the past I found just not eating when I had to go somewhere that didn't have bathrooms was the only way to cope but I have since found that rather than only taking lomotil and immodium after an attack, I take 1(or half) a tablet every morning and have found that it really helps to regulate my bowel movements. At weekends I come off it, and on days when I am just at home so as not to become dependant but it is a good short term solution if you are really struggling with the anxiety. I wouldn't recommend doing it long term but if you are having a really tough time then it is comforting to know you can take them every day if you need to.

I hope that helps a little x


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Have you tried Questran or Prevalite? Not a cure for everyone's IBS but Prevalite helped me. I've not had any side effects so far. And I don't sell it or make money from it (wish I did, though.. ).


----------



## slow (Jun 30, 2015)

I just tried Xifaxan, recently approved by the FDA for IBS-D, for two weeks. It seems to have gotten rid of the pain but not entirely the diarrhea. It is improved, though. I am going to try Cymbalta, an anti-depressant that reportedly has constipation as a side effect and has balanced some IBS-D patients. I am feeling desperate since I am losing weight which I don't need to and am able to eat very few things.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

If the imodium does not work go to a GI doc and get Lotronex. If your insurance doesn't cover it however it can be quite expensive, but it is very effective. Please make sure you are very familiar with the side effects and the problems with the drug. I also agree with the statements above about taking imodium to prevent diarrhea. If you have problem getting the preventive dosage correct i.e. you have too much constipation, try using the liquid form where you can more carefully adjust the dosage.


----------



## Lin Indiana (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been on Loperamide (Prescription Imodium) for 30 years. My doctor suggested 3 @ day, but I do pretty good with just one a day....first thing in the morning. I used to be on Librax, (with the Loperamide) but after years, it was no longer affective. About a year ago a new doctor put me on Amitriptylin 10 mg. He suggested 1/2 a pill every night before bedtime. I cut the dose to 1/4 @ night because I don't feel as sleepy in the morning with this dose. I was amazed how much this has calmed my insides and have helped with the diarrhea. I have also found that my biggest problem is what I eat. Beef is a big no no. Some alcohol drinks will definitely trigger it. Greasy foods are also out. But the good part is (if there is a good part to this horrible condition) is it forces me to eat healthier. I also never go anywhere unless I know where the restrooms are.....otherwise, this will definitely bring on the old panic attack of "oh no, what if I can't find a restroom in time". I

I hope some of these suggestions might help you, because it is not a fun way to live......I know!!


----------



## rkbo99 (Jun 29, 2015)

The reason I tend to avoid imodium is because, although it's generally great for preventing the D attacks, it can give me bad cramps & wind - so, just a thought: maybe the imodium is what's giving you the gas?

Have you tried Codeine Phosphate tablets? These can only be prescribed by a Doctor... There's no point trying the OTC co-codamol (Paracetamol & Codeine) because the dosage of codeine in them is so weak, it would be very unlikely to have any real affect on the IBS-D.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

you may want to try two of the new medications that just came out:

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration today approved Viberzi (eluxadoline) and Xifaxan (rifaximin), two new treatments, manufactured by two different companies, for irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea (IBS-D) in adult men and women.

Viberzi, which contains a new active ingredient, is taken orally twice daily with food. Viberzi activates receptors in the nervous system that can lessen bowel contractions. Viberzi is intended to treat adults with IBS-D.

Xifaxan can be taken orally three times a day for 14 days, for the treatment of abdominal pain and diarrhea in patients with IBS-D. Patients who experience a recurrence of symptoms can be retreated with a 14 day treatment course, up to two times. Xifaxan, an antibiotic derived from rifampin, was previously approved as treatment for travelers' diarrhea caused by _E. coli_ and for reduction of the risk in adult patients of recurring overt hepatic encephalopathy, the changes in brain function that occur when the liver is unable to remove toxins from the blood. The exact mechanism of action of Xifaxan for treatment of IBS-D is not known, but is thought to be related to changes in the bacterial content in the gastrointestinal tract.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't stop pooping,

If you can't find relief with the above mentioned drugs, I suggest that you start learning about FMTs, fecal microbiome transplants.

You can do this yourself, at home.

Dr. Borody has been doing these for 25 years. He cures people with Clostridium Difficille, Chron's, UC, and others. He has even had success treating MS.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

